# Unable to recognice network card --SOLVED--

## vladimir1986

Hi!

I am getting a bit mad trying to solve this question. I think it is a kernel issue, not gentoo..

during installer, everything got recogniced ok, but when i finished installing gentoo i coudnt have any net device. Recompiling the kernel allowed me to make the wireless card work, but i didn't have the same luck with eth0.

lspci says about my net card: Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller

I tried to find this card on my kernel .config, witout any luck (can be possible it become unsuported?) i used the .config from the installer, and made it work with kernel 2.6.34 (but not other hardware), and also tried enabling everything that can get close to possible.

I am using now a custom 2.6.36-1.

Any ideas? i am running without more.

ThanksLast edited by vladimir1986 on Fri Dec 10, 2010 9:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fturco

Try to enable CONFIG_PHYLIB and CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY. Anyway documentation says it is for the 88E1011S card.

----------

## <3

try make defconfig instead of make menuconfig and see if the driver appears

----------

## s4e8

most marvell base onboard ethernet use driver sky2: SysKonnect Yukon2

----------

## d2_racing

Hi,can you post this from SystemRescueCD :

```

# lspci -v

# lspci -n

```

With that, we will be able to help you.

----------

## vladimir1986

Thanks for the answers!

I coudnt answer, because i just reinstalled everything, and coudn't read the forum.

After reinstall... it seems to work, as i have a eth0 interface, but i dont have the cable to plug in. I have to go this night to a friend's house, and see.... then i can answer if it is closed or not

Too sad, if it works, that i coudn't repair this the proper way (but i had just too much little problems to solve one by one). After carefully installing, anyway, my laptop works fine and smooth with gentoo! (maybe i just messed up something)

Confirmed: it works.... now

----------

